# RuffGrip Leads



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Has anyone used RuffGrip products? Thinking of ordering a new lead, I have been using a nylon lead, but in those rare occasions when Reba decides to bolt after something I have gotten blisters from the lead slipping through my hand.

http://ruffgrip.com/ruffgripdogleashes.htm


----------

